# Worried to get my things



## tokio (Nov 9, 2012)

So after all this dilemma from consider divorce now I faced with getting my stuff out. I was able to find out y wife was having an affair with some other guy. I was able to hack her Facebook and saw all the messages they have been writing each other. When she found out she was super pissed off I went through her private messages. I left the house to go to work but she sent me a message saying all my belongings are on the living room floor and to be out by today. She then said she was gonna get a restraining order so me and her have no contact. But I have my child at the house. And everyone was scared for her because they thought I would hurt her physically for cheating on me. I just looked the other way because I already fell out of love for her during this separation hassle and putting myself in any legal issues is far from my mind (I would never touch her to harm her)

So now I'm worried she might have police there when I pick up my things. At this point I believe she will plot anything to get rid of me. But I then saw her new bf post that he was gonna squash this drama an put it an end to it if I did anything to my ex-wife. I find this as a threat. Can I file a protective order to take my child with me?


----------

